# Wish Me Luck



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got off the phone with my old sensei.  After a year or so lapse in training, I'm heading back to the dojo.  It's been a little touch and go the last 2 years; but, I think I'm ready.

My daughter says she's ready, too.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 30, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2009)

Go train and have fun.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep, you go for it and do not think of looking back!  Jenna x


----------



## TigerLove (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck!! Give the best of you


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2009)

that's great news jim! :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 1, 2009)

Just treat it as 'starting over' but with the advantage of knowing what you're getting into .  With realistic goals and reasonable expectations you should find yourself moving along nicely without the need for too much luck .

But I'll send you my best wishes regardless :tup:.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 1, 2009)

Great news, congratulations and good luck. Take it slow in the beginning, theres usually a gap between what your mind remembers and what your body can do


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 1, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks for the groovy vibes, all.  i'm both eager and apprehensive


----------



## Tames D (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck on your training. And that is one funky avatar you have there. It kinda looks like a... well, nevermind.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 2, 2009)

Best wishes to you and your daughter!!

Daniel


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 2, 2009)

Tames D said:


> Good luck on your training. And that is one funky avatar you have there. It kinda looks like a... well, nevermind.


 
..like a Tengu, I bet you were gonna say, huh?

Class was nice, actually.  Sensei is going under the knife for a shoulder reconstruction; so, it was a combined youth/adult class.  The other adults and I helped with guiding the little ones in kumite.  I focused on a good defensive stance and positioning the hands for face/abdoman protection.

And, I'm sore.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 2, 2009)

Right on, Jim!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 2, 2009)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> ..like a Tengu, I bet you were gonna say, huh?


 
Absolutely. And one of the more interesting Tengu's I've seen.


----------



## Flea (Oct 2, 2009)

Ganbatte kudasai!


----------

